# Does strawberry wine keep?



## walkerstone (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I really want to start up a batch of strawberry wine next but someone has told me it doesn't keep very well.

I assume they mean it will spoil with age (sour?)

Can anyone else back this up or dismiss it? I'm still going to make some but it will determine whether or not I make enough to drink or store.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 25, 2012)

It does not so much spoil as its flavor seems to be lost with time. I have some that is 3 years old and it seems to have reached its peak


----------



## walkerstone (May 3, 2012)

I'll have to give it a go regardless then, I'm sure if it tastes good I'll drink it all long before 3 years!


----------



## tonyandkory (May 3, 2012)

walkerstone said:


> I'll have to give it a go regardless then, I'm sure if it tastes good I'll drink it all long before 3 years!




Ya if you do a good job it won't last that long any way!


----------



## saramc (May 5, 2012)

_Most_ fruit wines should be consumed by the three year mark anyway, if they are your basic fruit table wine and fall into the 10-14% TA range. As long as you follow the basics of using SO2 (campden/k-meta) and if you choose to backsweeten you would use campden/k-meta + sorbate then you should have NO issues keeping that strawberry wine. I made a chocolate strawberry port and can't wait to see how it ages out, IF it makes it past the two year mark, it is really really good (made from homemade strawberry jam a friend gave me). My rule of thumb, is if it is less than 9% TA then it needs to be consumed within 6 months of bottling---and those wines ALWAYS bulk age for at least 60 days AFTER they have finished fermentation, are clear and no longer dropping sediment before I bottle. The majority of my wines fall into the 12-14% range, though my dessert wines are 15% (some competitions require this level to be considered a dessert wine); and these bulk age 9 months to a year before getting bottled.

Strawberry wine is so good! Oh, and don't panic if your strawberry wine is STRAW colored, a golden-with slight tinge of very very light pink--that is what a strawberry wine looks like.
Consider saving your fruit and the lees (or just the lees if the the fruit mush freaks you out) from your transfer from primary to your carboy/airlock and start some Skeeter Pee!! Have fun and keep us posted.


----------

